# considering buying a SWF single head (E-U1501)



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I am considering buying a SWF single head (E-U1501). I want the sequin attachment. I
can't tell from the online description if they offer cording and boring (cutting
needle) attachments.

I have read that electronic failures just out of warranty can be a problem with
the SWF machines. Does anybody run their machines on conditioned power or a
UPS?

Has anybody had direct experience with SWF Mesa West distributors out of
Placentia, Orange County, CA? Is there a good factory tech for this area?

-James Leonard


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The cording and boring devices should both be available for the U1501, at least they are according to the SWFEAST website. I have an E1501T with the sequin attachment, it took about 3 months to get it here from Korea.

Don't run it on a conditioned power device, just a surge protector so far. Nice machine...


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

I have two of the 1501 compact machines that we purchased in January, and they run very well. Don't pay a dime for the SENS networking software, though. Nothing but trouble with that, so I finally discontinued using it completely. It freezes up constantly, so you wind up turning the machine on and off more than you do keeping an eye on production. 

The only thing I've noticed is that I seem to have a lot of "thread breaks" as compared to the larger embroidery company I sometimes outsource to. I've read that higher humidity levels help this issue, and I do seem to notice an improvement when we stitch with the windows open and lots of fresh air. (We'll see about that once the 100 degree weather and 80% humidity hits this summer, though!)


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Sandy,

Do you have a local tech? Since your machines are in warranty have they been looked at for the thread breaks? Is this considered normal?

Ted, do you experience a lot of thread breaks?

-James


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

No, I haven't had it looked at, but I probably could. I don't have a tech locally, but the guy who runs the embroidery department I mentioned in my other post is an embroidery machine guru (30 yrs experience and a perfectionist...need I say more???) and I'm sure he'd come look at it. I hear lots of people with all kinds of machines complain about thread breaks, so I figured it was par for the course. Some days are better than others, and I may not be changing my needles enough. I've had TOL home machines for years, but I'm new to owning my own commercial machines so I'm still learning.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I find thread breaks are more design related than machine related. I ran an 8K stitch design last week and had 5 thread breaks. Before that, I ran a 120K stitch design and had none... same needles, thread, etc... that tells me it's the design rather than the machine.

We have 2 Brother PR600's which are a lot more user friendly. Because we were used to them, we had a lot of growing pains getting used to the SWF. Now that we've used it for a year, we're pretty comfortable with it and it's been a very reliable machine.


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

I do all of my own digitizing...so what does that say about my design skills??? LOL Just kidding! I've been digitizing for years, and I'm pretty confident that the designs we stitch are done pretty well. We mostly do corporate logos which really aren't that demanding.

Since you do use SWF machines, I'm curious if you use the Vista thread. I love the Floriani poly thread because it's so durable and has a GORGEOUS sheen! I do seem to have more problems with the Vista thread that came with my machines, though, so I may need to just ditch that thread. What threads do you prefer for your SWF machines?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I use 95% Madeira, we have a couple of colors from Robinson-Anton that just work well with some of our items.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Do you think the startup packages are worth the cost? We have a little experience with a home embroidery machine (Singer Futura) so we are starting to understand the issues, particularly about stabilizers. We know there is no 'one size fits all' in this area. Should I go for the best deal on the machine and buy my own materials separately?

I plan to buy this (if I do) at ISS Long Beach 2011 so I know there will be a lot of great deals there on the other goodies.

The other thing that concerns me is hooping. My wife has a lot of trouble with the Singer hoops, her hands are not very strong. I have a Magna Hoop on order to see if that works for her.

Does the Hoopmaster make hooping physically easier? Any other hooping systems compatible with the SWF that anyone can recommend?

-James Leonard


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

I operated our business with home machines for a very long time. Then we purchased commercial SWF machines, and WOW had I known how much better life would be with commercial machines, I would've done it a LONG time ago! Since we just purchased ours in January, I'll tell you my take on all the accessories that were included with my SWF package.

1. Hoopmaster - DEFINITELY worth the $$$ I cannot imagine hooping without it now that I have it. Training employees with it is a BREEZE, and physically hooping garments is much less stressful on the body if you tend to have trouble with that. I do think it's overpriced, but boy, am I glad I splurged!

2. Wings XP TOL Digitizing software - I wound up returning this product. I have used Embird for years, and am completely comfortable with it. I wasn't crazy about learning a new program unless it was a real powerhouse and could do what I couldn't do in Embird. The tech who set up my machine would show me things, and then I'd show him what I could do with Embird, and even he was amazed at how well Embird out-performed the Wings program. Needless to say, the Wings software fell short for me.

3. SENS networking system - piece of junk. Unless they throw it in at no charge, don't even consider getting it. The interface is primitive, and it freezes up constantly!

4. Vista thread and "backing" - not a huge fan of either. I swear by Floriani products because the poly thread is gorgeous and is nearly indestructible and I've NEVER found anything that even comes close to Floriani stabilizers. They are flawless, and the stitches stand up on the fabric just like they're supposed to. I tell other people to stitch out the same design using Floriani and then regular "backing" and the results are very obvious! The stabilizer I got with the machines is not even close to what I get from Floriani - it's full of slubs, the thickness is inconsistent, and it's just not made well at all.

5. Extra hoops, replacement parts, and other machine accessories - These fall into the "better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it" category. Plus, after your purchase, it will probably be expensive to buy all of this separately. 

Hope this helps! Feel free to email me if you have any other questions. [email protected]


----------

